# Hi....possibly pregnant cat



## Charley503 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a 7 month old cat that escaped the house twice..o 've on Feb 4th and about 10 days after that. The first time she was gone overnight and the 2nd time about 30 mins. She had been desperately trying to escape for days. She is no longer trying to escape and I think she is pregnant although she is not huge yet. Rounded belly,huge appetite, sleeps alot,doesn't want me touching her belly,nipples pink and erect but still small. Pretty sure they were flat and same color as her belly before. Sometimes I look at her and think definitely pregnant...other times I think not. I do seem to be feel very faint movement in her tummy. Any advice?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Pink enlarged nipples are generally a sign of pregnancy, that "pink up" about 2-3 weeks after mating.....and most gestation lasts about 63-65 days, give or take, and you should decide where you want her to have her kittens, getting a box (or boxes) ready in a place that is quiet but eager for you to be able to handle the kittens, perhaps a closet. She should be fed "kitten food" which is higher in protein than that for adults. Most cat deliveries go well, tho with a young queen there may be some complications, so just be prepared and have the cat carrier ready and the vet on speed dial in the event a problem arises. Do not let her go outside during her pregnancy or afterwards while she is nursing her kittens, or she may get pregnant again. Get her spayed after the kittens are weaned about 2 months after they are born. Good luck, all the best!

Is My Cat Pregnant? How to Find Out and When to Expect Kittens


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Yup, she's pregnant. It's possible to spay them when they're pregnant, but it's a bit riskier. SHe's getting close to her due date, so it may be too late.


----------

